# TivoWeb/TivoWebPlus functionality



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

These two programmes both seem to do a lot of things, many of which I'm sure I'll never use, but am I right in thinking that neither allow the user to straighforwardly set an EPG recording, or any sort of manual recording, as one can using the Tivo remote? Or am I just blind?


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

You will need to add the Manual Record module to get manual recording facilities.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

You _can_ set both normal and manual recordings with both, but it's not as easy as using the Tivo itself. For setting standard recordings, I use the DigiGuide plug-in as it's a whole lot easier


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for both the suggestions but as these solutions have their own drawbacks I think that I will just stick with the trusty remote for the time being.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

You can do it fairly easily using the grid module. This shows upcoming programmes in a sky/digiguide style EPG. If you want to record an episode, just click on the TIME in the appropriate slot. This will show the details for that episode with options to record it or set a season pass.

The grid module can be found at...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3448666&&#post3448666


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

That seems to do the job nicely, thanks.


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

I know this might sound weird, but is it safe to use TivowebPlus on a UK tivo? I'd like to try remote playing via the PC which seems to be a handy addition to the functions offered by Tivoweb.

If Plus is safe for a UK Tivo, would it be safe to install and run both versions on the same machine simultaneously? I ask this because I would not like to have to remove the old version (or should I just remove it from Tivo's startup script to temproraily disable it?)

I know I should just bite the bullet and give it a try, but I'd hate to mess anything up when someone else could advise of any potential pitfalls.


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

...coolstream said:


> I know this might sound weird, but is it safe to use TivowebPlus on a UK tivo?


It seems to be OK on mine. It doesn't install automatically like the regular TivoWeb does and on my Tivo when TW+ loads I get some error messages about Hackman that don't seem to stop anything working correctly.


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I'm intrigued now about the Hackman requests...


----------



## Nickle (Aug 10, 2005)

...coolstream said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm intrigued now about the Hackman requests...


Tivowebplus works fine on my UK Tivo, no problems at all. Have not had any issues with Hackman either.

Just wish there were updates.................


----------



## B33K34 (Feb 9, 2003)

I've been using Tivowebplus for ages now and we set more recordings using it that we do on tivo itself. Search, type program name, record or set season pass.

I have very little sucess with the reorder season passes module and i've not tried fixing it properly.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Tivowebplus on my UK tivo caused Tivo recordings and playback to freeze so went back to Tivoweb 1.9.4.

Reorder season passes module works fine. It's the only real way to reorganize 100+ season passes. It is almost impossible to do via the remote especially when tivo decides to do an update half way through ...this might take a minute...


----------



## jdslater (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm running TW+ 1.2.1, and when I click 'Screen' I get:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_screen '/' ''
invalid command name "SendKeyAndWait"
while executing
"SendKeyAndWait dumpState"
(procedure "::action_screen" line 14)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_screen '/' ''
invalid command name "SendKeyAndWait"
while executing
"SendKeyAndWait dumpState"
(procedure "::action_screen" line 14)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

What is this?


----------

